#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Pattaya Ginjai Festival Press Conference

## dirtydog

*Pattaya Ginjai Festival Press Conference.*On Wednesday Morning at Pattaya City Hall, Khun Itipon, the Mayor of Pattaya led a press conference to officially announce this years Pattaya Ginjai Festival which is a Chinese-inspired Vegetarian Event which lasts for 10 days where followers abstain from eating meat during this time. This years festival will begin on 28th September and will include a parade starting at 9.19am from the Bali Hai Port to the Sawang Boriboon Foundation headquarters in Banglamung where local chefs will prepare a large pan of noodles with vegetables for those taking part in the Parade. The Parade will take in all of Pattaya and will split after it leaves Walking Street. On the final day of the Festival, activities will take place at Lan Pow in Naklua. For further details on the event please call the Pattaya City Call Center on 1337.

12
44
44

Pattaya One News

----------

